# Belluno Italy to Lucerne ideas for a stop over.



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

This Weekend we will travel from our home in Belluno to see my daughter near Lucerne. The fastest way is the route through Milan or we can go the Trento, Innsbruck route. We are thinking of stopping over somewhere for a night and a day. So I am looking for ideas. Why don't we have our own, maybe just made the trip too many times.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Jhelm

Here are some stops if you go the Milan A4 route.

1.	Peschiera del Garda, Via Milano 67, N45.44179 E10.67768.
2.	Stezzano, Via Pietro Mascagni, N45.65594 E 9.65301.
3.	Saronno, Via E.H. Griegh, N45.61265 E9.04274.


Type the GPS coordinates in to the search box on Google Earth and then drag the little man over to the point and you will be able to see what the stops are like, once you have viewed a place make sure that you exit street view before moving to the next location or you will be miles away.
Hope this helps.

Regards
Ray


----------

